# Egg Share and miscarriage



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi,

I have just turned 30 and due to blocked Fallopian Tubes I have had ICSI and then FET which both ended in early miscarriages. After further investigations, every test on me and the fetus came back normal except for my TNF levels which were very high (above 40). I am looking to egg share at the Lister on my next go of treatment but now that I have two miscarriages I am concerned that this might not be possible. Has anyone egg shared after having a miscarriage?

Johannax


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I have - I m/c twins 18 yrs ago (never developed a heart beat, and never been pg since) and am now just in the middle of my 2nd share cycle.

Not sure what TNF is but your doctors will and you should find out straight away whether they'll allow it


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Sorry I can't help with yout questions about TNF? (not sure what is it tbh) and also about your m/c's.

Something I would watch out for with blocked tubes is that you don't have a hydrosalpinx (blocked fluid in the tubes) as they say this can leak fluid back into the uterous and can cause m/c and also makes treatment a 50% less likely to work.  I had a hydro in my right tube and I had to have that tube removed before commencing with any more treatment.
Helen x


----------



## johannax (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks 2 you both for the information. I think Tumour Necrosis Factor is to do with high levels of white blood cells that fight of infection. Not sure how it all relates to miscarriage but mine was 40 and I think it should be below 10. Will ask my doctor about the fluid in the tubes. I had every test possible but they did not mention anything about that. Just had a FET and will test Tuesday. Not feeling very positive this time as the last 2 times I got pregnant I felt the embryo implant (shooting pains down below) this time I have felt nothing. Have 2 embryos left then I want to try Egg Share. Hope it is still possible. How do you know if you have a hydrosalpinx? Do they discover this when you are having your treatment

Hope everything is going OK for you both?

Johannax


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

A hydro I think would show up on a HSG although I'm not 100% sure, mine showed up on an internal scan during cycling.  It never showed up whilst I was DR'd, just when I was stimming and it just looked like a mass of something in the tubal area.  I know a lap would def show it up though.  It is possible to have blocked tubes without a hydro though so hopefully this is the case for you, although by having blocked tubes I think makes a hydro more likely.  Def something worth asking about - unfortunately not all consultants / doctors are very clued up on hydro's and the affects of them and just let people cycle anyway which isn't good!  I personally think if you have blocked tubes it's best to get them taken out or clipped anyway as while you have them you have much more of a chance of ectopics as well as hydro's - but I know not everyone is of this opinion and there's been plenty of people get BFP's from IVF whilst still having blocked tubes.

It sounds to me like you'ld still be able to egg share, as I can't see that your TNF problem would affect your egg quality - but I'm sure if you ring up the clinic you want to share at to double check they will soon let you know for sure.  what clinic are you currently at best of luck for your FET's!  stranger things have happened and anything is possible       
Helen x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Just read one of your other posts about ES at the Lister.  I had my attempts there, yes it is a good clinic - can get very busy!  A consultant who I'd recommend who I know is good at answering questions by email is Jaya, her surname begins with P but I can't remember how to spell it.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have elevated TNF's (only slightly) and my clinic are recommending Humira or IVIG, to deal with the immune issues. Have a look on the immune thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Sorry can't help you with the egg share questions.

Good Luck
L x


----------

